# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کسر یک polygon از polygon دیگر

## MzlMns

سلام دوستان 
 چطور میشه یک چند ضلعی رو از یک چند ضلعی دیگه کسر کرد طوری که بشه مختصات چند ضلعی (چند ضلعی های ) باقیمانده رو ذخیره کرد؟
مثلا یک مستصیل دارم که مختصات 4 گوشه اش رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کردم
میخوام یک مستطکسر یل کوچکتر که اون هم مختصات 4 گوشه اش رو دارم از مستطیل بزرگتر کسر کنم و مختصات polygon باقیمانده رو بدست بیارم.
طبیعتا چند ضلعی باقیمانده ممکنه مستطیل نباشه و حتی یک شکل تنها هم نباشه. چون از هر نقطه ای از شکل اصلی میتونه کسر بشه. مثلا میتونه 2 تا مستطیل بدست بیاد یا هر شکل نامنظم دیگری
خواستم از ماتریس ها استفاده کنم اما چون ماتریس خیلی بزرگی میشه (مثلا 6000 در 6000) خطای کمبود حافظه میگیرم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

